#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] [討論]如果可以.你希望作那種生物的布偶裝.

## 玟琪

看到狐狸的布偶裝完成.
想到.
大家應該都有想做類似衣服的希望.
因此.
在此提出討論.
不限經濟.
不談現實.

就單單討論.
你.最想要擁有那種生物的布偶裝. +外形設定.

----------


## 狐狸

我喔....我想要卡通人物的.......(爆)
天呀~永遠沉溺在小朋友的世界裡XD

咳....其實就是想做可愛的就是了
狼人...也不錯!

----------


## 野狼1991

狼人~~~~
只要像凡赫辛那種的狼人就好了~~~
=  =+
像我這種狼人也不錯~XD'

----------


## sanari

狼人+1
頭型只要好看我都可以接受
如下圖
卡羅的頭不錯
中間那兩隻躺到地上的也可以
右邊白色的那一隻也好
最右邊藍色的身體

----------


## 翼緋麟

狼人的吧  不過我不太想做成類似遊樂園布偶的那種....

除了狼人的之外,哥吉拉外型的我妄想很久了

----------


## 玟琪

希望的答案.
1.外表的敘述.

自己想做的.
目前目標是.
狼人.
黑白2色.雙手下臂及小腿肚以下和腹部為白色
這隻.當初是以魔域幽靈的卡羅為藍本...
((因為當初想cos卡羅.但又不想跟眾人一樣...
所以自己做了些修改.然後.黑卡羅真的存在.好像是最後一關的boss
吧....))
藍/黃雙瞳
(有玩過飛天歷險的人都應該知道.女修羅有款臉部是雙色瞳.
而且.目前未曾看過有布偶裝有雙色瞳.及.自己想試試看.基於這幾個理由.
遂採用雙色瞳)

正藍色束口褲...

以上~

拋磚引玉.
就看我的這塊磚.
能引來多美的玉吧...

----------


## 食老TPOA

> 拋磚引玉.
> 就看我的這塊磚.
> 能引來多美的玉吧...


你只會被更多的磚頭砸到ㄧ△ㄧ"

小生的答案是：
狼人
雪白的毛色
金黃的雙瞳
但是眼白是黑色的
基本上小生偏好狼雨風
所以眼睛才會是這種黑金色.........(噗.....黑金ㄧ△ㄧ|||b)
外衣就緊身黑衣加上一件大大的白色風衣吧
(有機會再用畫的畫出來XDDDDDDDDD)

----------


## 鋼鐵海龍獸

好像布偶裝大多是四隻腳的動物, 腳可以作得像獸腳
那沒有腳的動物該怎麼製作腳的部份呢?

很久以前有看過味全龍的吉祥物
好像腳的部份仍然是人的腳
中信鯨的吉祥物好像也是...

那我就希望做龍的好了 XD

----------


## 狐狸

當然要做腳囉...

不然無法行動吧??


所以所有的布偶...如果是以沒有腳的動物來做外型的話..

最後還是會做腳的...

我是覺得很難看..可是這卻是無法避免的~(除非在下面裝遙控滾輪!? )

----------


## 玟琪

可以不要做.
但是.
整件布偶裝會類似"連身窄裙".
行動.有些不便.

此論點並非空穴來風.
在.環球影城.或迪士尼之類的遊樂園.
有時.可以在他們的遊行車隊上看到這樣的服裝.

----------


## PandaTwo

> 可以不要做.
> 但是.
> 整件布偶裝會類似"連身窄裙".
> 行動.有些不便.
> 
> 此論點並非空穴來風.
> 在.環球影城.或迪士尼之類的遊樂園.
> 有時.可以在他們的遊行車隊上看到這樣的服裝.


不過，遊行車隊的～
基本上大多不需要行走～
只需坐在車上招手即可～
所以做成這種形式的，其實也沒什麼關係～

若是是要有表演動作的～
就不太可能做成這樣了～
對扮演者的限制太大了～
 :Smile:

----------


## 玟琪

歹勢.
忘記說清楚.
我指的是車隊前的舞群.

沒記錯的話.
迪士尼的遊行車隊.
以"小美人魚"為主題的那組.
車隊前的舞者.就是穿類似的服裝

ps.
會發出此言論.
只是希望.
能給他人一些方向.
沒有其他意圖.
謝謝

----------


## 北極雪狼

嘴巴尖尖的 嘿嘿 毛色白色 不要雜毛 最好眼神好像殺人一樣 用冷酷來包裝出來的酷最好了

----------


## 博樹

除了獅子還是獅子!!
獅子最棒了(妄想)

不過我做不出來就是了(死)
光是那些毛髮我就會崩潰了(在死)

----------


## 布雷克

狼人.....山貓(耳朵尖尖的那種).....

狼愛死了.....本身就很矮身材不是很胖配貓好像不錯....

----------


## 幻貓

第一志願...貓人
第二志願...貓人
第三志願...還是貓人！
我承認我是來亂的~

瞳孔...要細的
眼睛...要黃色
毛色...要全灰
尾巴...要有粗鐵絲撐著‧‧‧〈要是那是真正的就好囉~〉
必要的話，再加上一些我的象徵飾品~〈項鍊+尾巴的環〉

最可能→照著野疆我玩的rp中角色走〈天音：還要加衣服？〉

----------


## werewollf

能穿就好~~~~行動不會太麻煩，樣子看得過去就好~~~~~內置空調！（飛~）

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我想要全身黑紫色`白肚皮的貓。
瞳孔目色：銀

要是不要以上的話：
大黑貓耳耳罩、銀色貓眼隱形眼鏡、白短T-恤和黑色連帽背心、
超短牛仔褲、褐色工地鞋、半指皮革手套、一把軍用野戰刀；

Ｏｋ～這樣一來我就不用獸裝了，獸裝的皮毛我不喜歡太後的‥‥

----------


## 銀月貓

當然是貓人啦~

全身上下白色的毛

右眼藍綠色左眼琥珀色

然後爪子銀色
(一定要硬度超強的金屬製成~而且活性絕對要超小)

大概這樣吧~

----------


## PandaTwo

這個討論串有點變質了吧？

後面的講的都不是”布偶裝”的製作～
而是想要變成的生物型態耶～
 :Confused:

----------


## 孤傲

狼人
跟這張差不多就好  :呵呵~:

----------


## WA. 璇

狼人！
淺灰色的狼毛
左耳有一個金耳環

----------


## 漣漪月影

我的話~純粹戴個耳朵.加個尾巴~就好了~
就像這樣~


(沃魯飛coseplay大好啊~)

----------


## werewolfling

狼人
是絕對的，
毛色是希望是偏暗色的，黑、灰。然後參雜些許銀或白的細毛
爪子最好也有，身材比例上，Q版或燈吉型的都好（最好各一套XD）

----------


## lsfy

想要一套緊身服式的肌肉裝…光滑質感…赤瞳黑膚…當然不是給俺穿的，得給某狼才適合…/奸笑

俺就獸耳+尾+項圈（正好也買到了缺項圈中[炸]）好了…全身裝只敢在冬天穿。/滅

----------

